# New Humidor: Seasoning Question



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey, friends. New to the forum and the hobby.


My recent purchase of a Mantello 100 ct. humidor arrived last Wednesday. So far it seems to be of nicer build quality than its price point would suggest.
First, I salt tested the hygrometer for 12 hours (hadn't read about doing it for 24 at that point). It read close to 15% low, so I adjusted it and placed it back into the box. I will likely re-calibrate it (with a 24 hour test) soon.
Next, I began seasoning the humidor by very lightly wiping only the protruding seal that comes down from the top of the lid and the inside of the hole the external hygrometer gets placed in. I then placed the stock sponge-humidifier and a new kitchen sponge, both wetted with distilled water into the humidor and closed it. That was Thursday.

Based upon recommendations on this site, I purchased a Digital Caliber 4R and performed the salt test when it arrived the next day. It read 75% straight out of the box, but it took a full 24 hours to do so.


Also based on recommendations from this site, I am returning the unopened crystal PG-infused humidifier I ordered and should be receiving a 100 ct. Heartfelt bead disc, good for up to 1080 cu. in. (mine's less than 800) today.

Meanwhile, my RH in the box reached 85% Sunday (3 days later after beginning the seasoning). Monday morning, I removed the kitchen sponge from the humidor. By Monday night, the RH had dropped to 79% and is holding steady at 79% today, 5 days later.

I've heard several methods of seasoning and I understand Boveda packs are calibrated to 85% and instruct 2 weeks seasoning time. 

So, do I 
1) Put the kitchen sponge back in and let the humidor sit at 85% until my 36 cigars arrive Monday or Tuesday (11 or 12 days seasoning time) at which time I would take the kitchen sponge out and then let the cigars absorb the excess humidity before installing my the Heartfelt disc? (I ordered the cigars from Thompson Cigar before I saw the reviews, so the will likely be dry, from what I understand).
2) Has my cedar had ample seasoning time so that I should replace the florists sponge with the beads when they get here and let them regulate the humidity?
3) Or should I just leave it completely alone, place the cigars in there when they get here, and then replace the florists sponge with the beads once the cigars absorb the excess humidity?
Fourth and better option?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm no pro at this by any means but I would not suggest adding the cigars directly to the 79% Humidity. I would add the beads about 14 days after first beginning to season and let it regulate the desired RH before adding the cigars to the humidor. After you add the cigars give them time to absorb the humidity that they need if they are in fact dry. I think a shock of such high humidity after being in a low humidity climate would cause more harm than good. Slow and steady is what I've learned to live by when it comes to this. 


As far as the salt test. I'm not very fond of it because I haven't had much luck with it. I prefer using a new Boveda pack to calibrate my hygrometers.


You're really striving to have your humidor at the optimal temp/RH before you add any of your sticks to it. If your sticks arrive before said time frame them I would suggest just adding them into a ziplock bag with a boveda pack until your humidor has been properly seasoned.


Like I said. I'm not a pro at this by any means, however there are plenty of people here that have ALOT more experience than I do. I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of it but hopefully you're able to gain some insight based on what I've said as well.


Best of luck. I will continue to watch this thread to see how it progresses.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

15% low on the salt test??? Sorry brother couldn’t get past that point in your story! Salt tests are notoriously “FUBAR” grab one boveda pack at your desired RH% and try again. I bet you find that hygro much closer to the mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> 15% low on the salt test???


 Yes... around. That was the analog hygrometer that came with the box, which from what I understand are notoriously inaccurate.
I placed the digital hygrometer (which is spot on and has the looks to match) on the top shelf so that I can see it through the glass top of the humidor. 
Like I said, I'll re-calibrate the analog in the very near future. :wink2: It's actually not reading that far off from the digital after I adjusted it the first time.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ibrewmination said:


> Yes... around. That was the analog hygrometer that came with the box, which from what I understand are notoriously inaccurate.
> I placed the digital hygrometer (which is spot on and has the looks to match) on the top shelf so that I can see it through the glass top of the humidor.
> Like I said, I'll re-calibrate the analog in the very near future. :wink2: It's actually not reading that far off from the digital after I adjusted it the first time.


If it were me I would not even take the time to re-calibrate the analog and just move on. Rely on the digital and if you have time or want to tinker with analog that's personal preference.


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Verdict said:


> I would suggest just adding them into a ziplock bag with a boveda pack until your humidor has been properly seasoned.


Great thoughts, Verdict. Yes, I've heard optimal time is 14 days, but I'm not convinced I need a Boveda pack since I have Heartfelt beads on the way.

Perhaps a fourth, and better, option is to place the cigars, upon arrival, into a gallon ziplock with the Heartfelt beads for the two or three days that will be remaining in the optimal seasoning cycle? Thanks for the idea!

If so, then my question would be: Do I re-insert the additional kitchen sponge to maintain the humidor at 85% in the remaining seasoning time (since that's presumably what a Boveda packets do) or do I leave it alone (currently at 79%) and let it self-regulate?


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

ibrewmination said:


> Great thoughts, Verdict. Yes, I've heard optimal time is 14 days, but I'm not convinced I need a Boveda pack since I have Heartfelt beads on the way.
> 
> Perhaps a fourth, and better, option is to place the cigars, upon arrival, into a gallon ziplock with the Heartfelt beads for the two or three days that will be remaining in the optimal seasoning cycle?
> 
> If so, then my question would be: Do I re-insert the additional kitchen sponge to maintain the humidor at 85% in the remaining seasoning time (since that's presumably what a Boveda packets do) or do I leave it alone (currently at 79%) and let it self-regulate?


I do not have any experience with Heartfelt beads but I think it would be along the same lines as using a boveda to regulate the humidity in the ziplock for those last couple of days.

If your RH dropped pretty drastically from that 85% down to the 79% I would assume that it wasn't seasoned all the way and that the wood was still absorbing that excess moisture thus bringing the RH down to the 79%.

How long has it been steady at 79% and what RH beads are you going to be using in the humidor?

If the RH has been stable at that 79% without a humidification device in it then I would say that it seasoned and that you could go ahead and add in your humidification source to regulate the RH down to what you intent store them at.

Like I said though. I'm fairly new to this and have only seasoned one in my time and I used the Boveda process to do it. I'm just going over things with you that I have read across these forums.


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Verdict said:


> I do not have any experience with Heartfelt beads but I think it would be along the same lines as using a boveda to regulate the humidity in the ziplock for those last couple of days.


Heartfelt makes the Boveda packs. I suspect the packs are merely their beads packaged to sell more profitably.



Verdict said:


> If your RH dropped pretty drastically from that 85% down to the 79% I would assume that it wasn't seasoned all the way and that the wood was still absorbing that excess moisture thus bringing the RH down to the 79%.
> 
> How long has it been steady at 79%...?


It took about 12 hours to drop down, but it is maintaining 79% with the florist sponge humidifier it came with and has been holding that for about three days.


Verdict said:


> ...and what RH beads are you going to be using in the humidor?


The beads that are coming are in a magnet-adhered disc that, according to claims by the company and more than a few members of this site, maintain humidity up to 1080 cu. in. at 70%. The company states that the greater the capacity of the beads, the greater potential humidity is absorbed out of the air (i.e. cigars which are excessively humidified). Since my humidor is approximately 700-750 cu. inches, I suspect them to be more than adequate for regulating both my humidor and the cigars placed into it.



Verdict said:


> I'm just going over things with you that I have read across these forums.


Much obliged.:vs_cool:


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

I guess a main crux of the question is: if I bring it back up to and hold it at 85% for the remainder of the seasoning period (8 more days + the 1-2 days it already sat at 85%) am I in danger of over-seasoning it, distorting the wood, and trashing the seal?


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

ibrewmination said:


> Heartfelt makes the Boveda packs. I suspect the packs are merely their beads packaged to sell more profitably.
> 
> It took about 12 hours to drop down, but it is maintaining 79% with the florist sponge humidifier it came with and has been holding that for about three days.
> 
> ...


Boveda INC makes Boveda; Heartfelt industries makes Heartfelt beads. They're not one in the same. However, they do work along the same principles with absorbing and giving off humidity.

As far as the 70% disc that's up to your digression you will find a good amount of the community here likes to store around 65% for smoking. But to each their own.

As far as the humidor goes at this point I wouldn't add the sponge back in unless it starts to plummet over the next few days. If it's stable at the 79% you could add your beads MISTED with distilled water and then let the RH stabilize to what the beads are rated for.

Hopefully later this afternoon/evening someone with a bit more experience than myself will chime in and give you better directions as to what to direction to take with it. I'm intrigued to see what the others have to say about this topic.

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

ibrewmination said:


> Great thoughts, Verdict. Yes, I've heard optimal time is 14 days, but I'm not convinced I need a Boveda pack since I have Heartfelt beads on the way.
> 
> Perhaps a fourth, and better, option is to place the cigars, upon arrival, into a gallon ziplock with the Heartfelt beads for the two or three days that will be remaining in the optimal seasoning cycle? Thanks for the idea!
> 
> If so, then my question would be: Do I re-insert the additional kitchen sponge to maintain the humidor at 85% in the remaining seasoning time (since that's presumably what a Boveda packets do) or do I leave it alone (currently at 79%) and let it self-regulate?


Your much better off calibrating your hygrometer with a boveda pack. The beads don't come ready to go and can easily give you a false reading when adding too much or too little water. The packs when fresh will be spot on!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Verdict said:


> Boveda INC makes Boveda; Heartfelt industries makes Heartfelt beads. They're not one in the same.


Verdict, you are correct, of course. :thumb: I must have gotten confused because it appears Heartfelt is also a distributor for Boveda.


Kidvegas said:


> Your much better off calibrating your hygrometer with a boveda pack.


Thanks for your help, bro. 
I think I may have been unclear. I'm not using the Heartfelt beads to calibrate the hygrometer as I've already calibrated the digital hygrometer.
I do appreciate it, though. Good looking out.


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

FWIW, I know I'm high maintenance.

I read a couple more posts on seasoning.

My understanding is that I want to ensure the cedar is saturated enough for it NOT to absorb any moisture from the sticks I put into the box. So, I looked at the hygrometer yesterday and it had dropped to 74%. I placed the sponge back in and last night it was reading at 85% again. If it rises to 90% is that going to kill me? Having a hard time finding hard parameters here.

I'm hoping that maintaining it at 85% for the next 3 days, then placing the heartfelt beads two or three days to ensure it's regulating before I put the cigars in will not over-saturate the wood and bust the seals.

Having heard no response, I'm continuing with that plannnn..?..?..?...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ibrewmination said:


> FWIW, I know I'm high maintenance.
> 
> I read a couple more posts on seasoning.
> 
> ...


While seasoning I wouldn't worry about it going to 90%

And yes you want the cedar stable enough that it won't rob the Cigars of moisture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

One quick question from fellow new guy. Since you used salt method to calibrate your digital hygro, and since there is a lot of proof showing that salt calibration is not preferred, wouldnt you want to double check hygro calibration against working method like boveda pack?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

cvrle1 said:


> One quick question from fellow new guy. Since you used salt method to calibrate your digital hygro, and since there is a lot of proof showing that salt calibration is not preferred, wouldnt you want to double check hygro calibration against working method like boveda pack?


&#128077; I know I would!


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

http://www.omega.com/temperature/Z/pdf/z103.pdf
I did my research, tried it, and it worked. If it ain't broke, why fix it? Oh, and it's free. 
Seem to be less variables in the salt test, when done right... and it's free.
Besides... it's not really my question. You guys on commission?


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, they are your cigars, so you can do as you please of course. I would want to make sure that readings I am getting are correct with proven method, but that's just me. Rather pay $3.95 for a pack of Boveda to give me a piece of mind that all is correct, than to risk having bunch of cigars be destroyed. $3.95 vs $30, $40, $50+

And as far as I know no one here makes any sort of commission, especially me.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sounds like you have your plan, keep us posted and good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Gentlemen, I say this 2/3rds of the way through an H. Upmann Legacy (which thus far seems only fairly decent), don't take me the wrong way. I have a hard time being confident in my learning without knowing the "why" or the "how" the thing works.
I greatly appreciate, Jt and Verdict, your very helpful comments. 
I am heeding the advice.
To a different matter and based upon different comments (Is it the same topic?): After salt testing a reputable digital hygrometer for 24 hours and reading a spot on 75%, is there reasonable evidence that this may be incorrect? Or that I should divert my efforts from attaining my measured humidity? Is that a different thread? (Honest question)
Keep in mind I'm asking for what that humidity should be, for how long, and with the products chosen to maintain the environment. 
If I had tested my digital hygrometer with a Boveda pack, hlw would the comments be different?


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

For the record, the H. Upmann is getting better upon the final third. It took me a long time to type that last comment with cold fingers on my phone here in Washington State on my patio.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

I trust the boveda method over the salt any day and its just because of trial and error. I've done the salt test numerous times with different salts and different measurements and have yet to find one that will give me accurate results. Its too easy for me to just use a new boveda which one had great experience with (+/-1% in my case) and calibrate that way since I will be using the pack in my humidor anyway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The reason people suggest the boveda method is the removal of human error.
I've done the salt test most of my life in this hobby. But I was doing the salt test because boveda packs weren't available, come to think of it neither was the internet to be able to order them. When I got back into the hobby and found out about boveda I switched. I have ALOT of money invested in rolled up leaves why risk it over 3$. 

But in the end it's your sticks. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

As a side not to your question, when I test any hygrometer I always test in pairs pefrrerably with one that I know is good and has proven to stay good. Even if I am doing it with a boveda, as Dino said way to much money invested to trust the 8 dollar digital hygro made in China on a mass assembly line and so many other variables. 

That being said I think I hit the other questions as to the seasoning, but to caveat the others here aren’t trying to persuade you to do it one way or the other, but based of probably 60 plus years experience just in this thread alone combined are sharing with you their knowledge and experience of the hobby. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> As a side not to your question, when I test any hygrometer I always test in pairs pefrrerably with one that I know is good and has proven to stay good. Even if I am doing it with a boveda, as Dino said way to much money invested to trust the 8 dollar digital hygro made in China on a mass assembly line and so many other variables.
> 
> That being said I think I hit the other questions as to the seasoning, but to caveat the others here aren't trying to persuade you to do it one way or the other, but based of probably 60 plus years experience just in this thread alone combined are sharing with you their knowledge and experience of the hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


As far as 8$ cheapies.. I use accurite from Wal-Mart..I've never had an issue. They may be off a degree or two but I label it +/- whatever. I have six hygrometers goin so I can't justify spending 50$ each. Hell that's a box of cohibas(real cohibas). I test mine every few months anyway, always right on the nugget.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> As far as 8$ cheapies.. I use accurite from Wal-Mart..I've never had an issue. They may be off a degree or two but I label it +/- whatever. I have six hygrometers goin so I can't justify spending 50$ each. Hell that's a box of cohibas(real cohibas). I test mine every few months anyway, always right on the nugget.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Same and I also found that if they are off drastically or heck even 1-2 points Walmart will exchange if you want to take the time to do so.

Just tell them you tested it and it's not accurate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> As far as 8$ cheapies.. I use accurite from Wal-Mart..I've never had an issue. They may be off a degree or two but I label it +/- whatever. I have six hygrometers goin so I can't justify spending 50$ each. Hell that's a box of cohibas(real cohibas). I test mine every few months anyway, always right on the nugget.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I use that one as well. Bought a couple of them and both read +1% high on new set of batteries.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/AcuRite-Digital-Humidity-and-Temperature-Monitor-00325/16888914


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

One of the reasons to use bovedas over salt is for our peace of mind. That way we have a fair amount of confidence that when you say the RH is 65% we can believe you and tailor our advice accordingly. If you say you used salt, then there is always some doubt as to the accuracy of the numbers you provide.


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Alright, gents. I appreciate your patience.
I'll likely break down and buy a Boveda just to be safe.
$8 on Amazon, for the record. While not a cheapskate by any means, I've already got a small chunk of skin in the game for the startup of this hobby and other precedent financial goals.
Honestly, it was more a matter of having chosen the heartfelt beads over the Boveda, and then following suit with do-it-yourself methods for calibration, along with already having slightly exceeded my initial startup budget. I'm a DIYer, I like to have intimate knowledge of the workings of my humble estate. I'm comfortable with the calibration of my digital hygrometer. However, the analog is another story. I'd be lying if I said that the salt test was completely hassle-free when I performed it, so I'll give you that. I did put some time and effort into getting it right because of that, therefore I'm a bit emotionally vested in the process and the victory of having completed it. I was glad that digital hygrometer ended up coming out at 75% after 24. Because when I did try to adjust it, before 24 hrs, by 3 it became erratic with the salt.

Anyhow, the humidor was reading at 90 the night before last (on the digital) and this morning. Problem is, the digital only goes to 90. The analog was reading at about 85.

I don't want to warp this box, and it's been 10 days, most of which have seen exposing the interior to the florists foam and a sponge (3 of those days only the foam). So I replaced the sponge and foam with the 70% heartfelt beads last night. Since then it has very slowly come down to its current 74% reading, yet 85% was held through last night.

My thought is that I'll see if the humidor will maintain the 70% until my shipment of 36 stogies arrives Tuesday.

Have at me.


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

p.s. This while trying a La Gloria Cubana Wavell Natural. While far from knocking my socks off, I'm finding it quite nice. It's not as full as think I normally like, but I the character is quaint yet present.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like your good to go.. Good choice picking up the boveda packs. With small humidors you'll need all the space you can get. HF beads need spritzed and can't touch the cigars. Boveda can be tossed right on em. Cigar real estate is a hot commodity.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Boveda calibration pack. I'm still using Heartfelt disc for humidification. It doen't take much space at all.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ibrewmination said:


> Boveda calibration pack. I'm still using Heartfelt disc for humidification. It doen't take much space at all.


Just be careful when you spritz the beads. You don't want the dw getting on your cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

After placing the Heartfelt beads in the humidor, it maintained 70% for about 40 hours (in fact, in went up 1%). Now, I understand the popularly preferred RH is 65%, and I will certainly be experimenting with flavor profiles and RH levels in the future, but 70% is what I am currently set up for as a baseline.

My shipment arrived Monday and I put the 26, er... 25 cigars into the humidor on Monday night. The humidity then dropped slowly down to where it was reading 65% last night. Many of the heartfelt beads were white, so applied I a little water to them. Still reading and holding 65% this morning.

Is it normal for them to drop that low when putting the cigars into the humidor? 
How long should I expect it to take before I worry about the humidity rising to the level of the beads, just so that I'm sure there are no leaks?
Would it be helpful to place the florists sponge humidifier supplied with the humidor back in with the beads and the cigars to aid in the process?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ibrewmination said:


> After placing the Heartfelt beads in the humidor, it maintained 70% for about 40 hours (in fact, in went up 1%). Now, I understand the popularly preferred RH is 65%, and I will certainly be experimenting with flavor profiles and RH levels in the future, but 70% is what I am currently set up for as a baseline.
> 
> My shipment arrived Monday and I put the 26, er... 25 cigars into the humidor on Monday night. The humidity then dropped slowly down to where it was reading 65% last night. Many of the heartfelt beads were white, so applied I a little water to them. Still reading and holding 65% this morning.
> 
> ...


Ya..putting cigars in will make your rh fluctuate up or down depending on the cigars rh when shipped.. Usually they're wet but every one in a while they'll show up on the dry side.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Update:
Humidor reached 70%, the RH rating of the Heartfelt beads, yesterday evening and held through the night! :vs_rocking_banana:
I couldn't help myself... I tried one of the sticks. It was a Perdomo Lot 23. While one of the cigars that I smoked the night I received the sampler pack in the mail seemed a bit dry, this one was noticeably oily and seemed to smoke very well. It was a tasty stick!
I will do my best to let the others sit for as long as possible, but it's hard to pay the insane markups on the local B&Ms, especially when I've been taking those hits on every purchase thus far up to this point.

Thanks, everyone for your help with this. You guys are the best! :grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ibrewmination said:


> Update:
> Humidor reached 70%, the RH rating of the Heartfelt beads, yesterday evening and held through the night! :vs_rocking_banana:
> I couldn't help myself... I tried one of the sticks. It was a Perdomo Lot 23. While one of the cigars that I smoked the night I received the sampler pack in the mail seemed a bit dry, this one was noticeably oily and seemed to smoke very well. It was a tasty stick!
> I will do my best to let the others sit for as long as possible, but it's hard to pay the insane markups on the local B&Ms, especially when I've been taking those hits on every purchase thus far up to this point.
> ...


We suggest 3 to 6 months rest...BUT if you don't have the stash on hand, you gotta do whatcha gotta do..

Before you know it you'll have a few hundred resting and wondering where they all came from.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

